# Confused



## Fakey (25/8/15)

Hello. I have been vaping on and off for 2 years now but didn't take any interest in how this technique has evolved. I am back on the ciggies for 3 months now and hating it.....
I would like some feedback on what vaping device to purchase. I am a toasted (Camel) ciggie smoker for 25 years now so I need a device and juice that will satisfy this heavy taste.
Recommendations please!!!


----------



## Alex (25/8/15)

Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

For the device, see this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

For the juice, my personal favourite local tobacco is a NET (naturally extracted tobacco) by Mike's Mega Mixes called AshyBac, available at www.vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (25/8/15)

Hi

So finding a flavour that's going to give you the satisfaction of your brand of cigarette is a bit difficult. 

I smoked 1 brand of cigarettes for 10years and my personal choice of liquid is desserts. I can't stand tobaccos and I find any strawberry to taste like plants. Everyone is different.

From your 2 years did you find anything that you liked? 

For device it all depends on what you feel comfortable with. A spinner type battery and a pro tank might suffice your needs perfectly or you could find a higher powered mod with a rebuildable interests you. 

What devices have you used already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fakey (26/8/15)

I have been using the Twisp Clearo brand and only enjoyed the Toasted brand of liquid.


----------

